# The MKDS/MKW Club!



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

Leaders:
The3FightingDragons

Members:
Pokemonacholic

Requirements: own Mario Kart DS or Mario Kart Wii

I'll get more details later

(I despiese you wii net)


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll join i have mario Kart Wii. It is awesome. My favorate charachter is Baby Mario. He pwns.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

Funky kong is my fave 
SURFER MONKEY FTW!!!!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 2, 2009)

I havent unlocked him yet :<


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 5, 2009)

THIS CLUB MUSNT DIE!!!!


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry bud, I think I'm gonna be ur only member....


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 5, 2009)

WE NEED PUBLICITY.


----------



## Claudster (Aug 12, 2009)

Mario Kart DS. Fave Character... DAISY!


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 12, 2009)

MKDS Fav char ROB
 HAI !! IM DAYZEE!!!!


----------

